# Mother & Kittens For Adoption



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Kittens will be ready November 7th.

They come with their first set of shots and have been dewormed.
They are all eating solid food and using the litterbox just fine!
They will be 9 weeks old.

Please let me know if you or someone you know is interested in one or two.

We live in Ca. Around riverside, Corona, San Diego, Lake Elsinore.


Kittens available:

Molly (black Female)









Teegan (blue & White torbie female Pending)









Brynleigh (tortie female)









Leroy (Red & White classic tabby male)










Brenna will be ready in December after her spay


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone?!?! All are for adoption no pending!!! please!!!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

This is seriously soooo tempting... but my hubby would kill me if I brought another one home . Good luck finding all the little loves great homes and if I hear of someone in your area who is looking for a kitten I'll be sure to send them your way.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks =) Miss Brynleigh Would go great and you already have a tortie!! LOl Wish you could take one =(


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

If I lived in your area I would take Leroy in a heartbeat! He looks just like Kitter  They are all such gorgeous kittens, you won't have a problem at all finding them homes. Have you ever tried using kijiji.com to post an ad for them? I used that to find the current adoptees for 3 kittens that will be ready early december.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh if only I didn't live on opposite side of the US - I would take Teegan in a heartbeat even if hubby did leave me for it - hahha!


----------

